# Franklin Brewing Company



## Yooper14 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello,
 When I was out digging the other snowy day (see digging and finding post) I came across this "Franklin Brewing Co, Columbus O." amber beer.  I wouldn't think it's that uncommon, but searching ebay and the internet didn't produce much on this.  Anyone know much more about it?  
 Thanks
 Yooper


----------



## Yooper14 (Mar 4, 2006)

And a closer shot of the embossing
 Yooper


----------



## Yooper14 (Mar 5, 2006)

guess I didn't research very well.  I just found that this brewing company was in existence from 1905-1919, which fits with the dump date - I found a 1911 Walker Half Dollar only a foot away.  Once prohibition hit, the company shut down.
 Yooper


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Yoop, I see them on ebay from time to time. My 1999 edition of the Ohio bottle club book lists it at $4-6. Hope this helps.


----------

